# Favorite Costume as a Child



## Zombie-F

I think the coolest character I was would have been Freddy Krueger, but my favorite was the Dracula costume I wore about four years in a row. I think it must be the teeth and the cape -- they make you feel kind of powerful.

What was your favorite costume from your childhood?


----------



## Lilith

I was a witch which was pretty cool when I was young and a rock star and I don't remember the rest.


----------



## Sinister

Frankensteins Monster. Easily. It was one of those old Ben Cooper get-ups. You know, the ones that had the red light bub, that when you pushed a button on your costume it lit up the mask? Although tame, and tacky by todays standards, I remember that costume with much fondness.Ol' Bolt Neck has always been a fave of mine!


----------



## Zombie-F

*Light Bulb?*



Helspont said:


> Frankensteins Monster. Easily. It was one of those old Ben Cooper get-ups. You know, the ones that had the red light bub, that when you pushed a button on your costume it lit up the mask? Although tame, and tacky by todays standards, I remember that costume with much fondness.Ol' Bolt Neck has always been a fave of mine!


Red light bulb?  I know of Ben Cooper's stuff, but the light bulb reference doesn't ring any bells. From my generation it consisted of a cheap plastic mask that had an elastic around it, and a vinyl suit with a picture of the character you were supposed to be on it. I was Darth Vader one year, and Optimus Prime another year thanks to Ben Cooper.


----------



## Sinister

I AM a bit older than you, Z. It is very likely that I remember when fathers got their cars rolling by sticking their feet through the floorboard, got a running start and sent that baby into warp drive! LOL! 
Anyway, this would definitely be before your time. The bulb was a weak one if memory serves, and I don't think it lasted long, neither did the elastic band stapled to the mask. You are correct, however, about the raw materials used to create these art masterpieces. They also came with the picture of whoever it was you were masquerading as, on the front.


----------



## The Shape

I remember those things. I think I went out once year as a stormtrooper in one of those things, and I also had a Planet of the Apes costume.

My favorite costumes were my Michael Myers costume that I loved to wear in high school, a skeletor costume (it was actually a playset that came with skeletor's sword and staff) that I had as a kid, and the Evil Scarecrow mask that I bought last year.


----------



## DarkEmpress

My favorite would have to be my "It" costume.I wore it when I was 11 years old and scared my cousin when I came out of the bathroom with the complete costume...make-up, fake teeth, the whole thing.My second favorite was my costume from last year...very similar to the "It" costume though...I was a psychotic killer clown...fake blood was everywhere!


----------



## wormyt

Well the only one picture I ever even remembered having of me in costume was back in 1963 of me and my brother LOL. I will always remember these costumes coming in boxes and the flimsy mask we wore back then LOL. But I had my mom about five years ago search for this pic and she sent it to me. LOL
1963 Halloween pic of Wormyt and my Brother Rusty pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket was it my favorite??? Heck if I know but its the only pic we could find of me in a costume long....l o n g .....agoooooooooo LOL


----------



## heresjohnny

A mummy. Wrapped in ripped sheets.


----------



## slightlymad

skeletor yea i remember that 
my personal favorite from the plastic mask days would be captian cave man with an inflatable club


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was in 4th grade and my mom made me a monk's robe with hood and rope belt. For one party I wore a plastic skull mask with it, and for another party I wore a red rubber devil mask.


----------



## ShadyHallows

3 years ago, chucky.


----------



## mrklaw

My mom sewed me a black cape with red lining. I added a white shirt, black pants, cheap plastic teeth and hair gel and I was a scary vampire.

I also loved my astronaut costume with a helmet made of a baskin robbins ice cream tub and a home sewn blue and silver jumpsuit with a real apollo patch on it.


----------



## Brad Green

It was a Ben Cooper Dracula costume in the early sixties. Liked it so much that I still have it in the box to this day.


----------



## Vikeman

I remember I had a Sylvester the Cat and my brother was a gorilla. Some of those old Ben Cooper costumes are getting good money on ebay. Wonder if my mom still has mine? I'll have to dig up some old pictures.


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen

My best costume I would have to say would be a Christmas tree. This was inspired by my 2nd grade brain watching WAY too much Grease 2 over the summer. 

My mom made it and it was basically a green a-line sheath dress with lots of green tulle. She managed to put some kind of plastic plugs on the tulle, to hold gold ornaments. There was garland involved somewhere too. 

I wore brown tights and it was so fun to wear, because it was such a unique costume!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

My mother made me a Zorro cotume one year, minus the horse.So I had to dispense justice in Old California on foot.Only thing,EVREYONE knew who was behind the mask.I guess my swarthy four grade good looks gave me away.LOL


----------



## Fangs

Cool stories! My favorite is from before I was 10, don't remember exactly how old, but it was made of black plastic. It came from Lewis and i can still remember the smell of it. It had a Black plastic hat for me to wear which was the head of the monster or witch, and you blew it up like a beach ball. That had a face with yellow eyes and a pointy thing on top, which I think was its Hat. And it came with a black cape that i wore. My sisters was the same only green. Wonder if my family has any pics of that? LOL I'll have to look. :>


----------



## Black Cat

The only costumes I remember as a kid was this huge clown outfit that my Mom made for me. It was this blue jumpsuit with open back. The kinda that you tie the string around your neck to keep it closed. She used the Pom Pom tassles from my Ice Skates to put on the front of the clown costume. Elastic at the legs and wrists. She made this huge pointy hat out of cardboard covered it in the blue material and attached another Pom Pom to the tip of the hat. I think I wore that costume for 4 years before I finally out grew it. If my memory serves me right, it's still haning up in the closet at my parents house. Mom had asked me when our daughter was in elementary school if she wanted to wear it but she is so afraid of clowns I never brought the costume home.


----------



## Copchick

*Favorite costume...*



Zombie-F said:


> I think the coolest character I was would have been Freddy Krueger, but my favorite was the Dracula costume I wore about four years in a row. I think it must be the teeth and the cape -- they make you feel kind of powerful.
> 
> What was your favorite costume from your childhood?


I was wondering if anyone had posted this question! I remember my mom dressing me up as the Hunchback of Notre Dame. (Mom was a single parent back in the days when the government didn't hunt down deadbeat dads, 40 years ago.) Mom did the best she could with what she had at the time but I remember wearing a blue jacket that was way too big with a pillow over my one shoulder and her showing me how to walk hunched over with a limp. Step-drag, step-drag. Lol! No matter what we didn't have or couldn't afford, Mom always came through. I fondly recall that was probably my favorite costume as a kid because she made it sure I had something to wear on that special night. :smilekin: P.S. This sounds like a Mothers day tribute! Thanks Mom!


----------



## debbie5

Fortune telling machine. Try carrying a refrigerator box on you all day when you are in 6th grade.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My sister made a ghost costume for me when I was 9 (she was only 16) that I absolutely loved! It had layers and layers of very thin lingerie fabric and it really flowed out when I walked, just like you imagine a ghost would look. I felt like a real Halloween soul that year! Like I was really transformed into ghost. My sister is a genius seamstress and should probably have been a clothes designer. She is so talented and she and I are both Halloween lovers! (or Halloween freaks as we call ourselves....)


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Fangs said:


> My favorite is from before I was 10, don't remember exactly how old, but it was made of black plastic. It came from Lewis and i can still remember the smell of it. It had a Black plastic hat for me to wear which was the head of the monster or witch, and you blew it up like a beach ball. That had a face with yellow eyes and a pointy thing on top, which I think was its Hat. And it came with a black cape that i wore. My sisters was the same only green. Wonder if my family has any pics of that? LOL I'll have to look. :>


Ah, a Kooky Spooks costume!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Werewolf, I think. It was a theme I returned too again and again. First as a plastic mask, then Imagineering ears and nose plus hair either saved from haircuts or snipped from a thrift store wig, then one of those two part masks where the jaw is separate. I used that one many times. Also, I made my son a werewolf a couple years back using some of my old stuff and a very "teenage werewolf" looking wig!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Skeletor!


----------



## craigfly06

*costume*

I remember wearing the Frankenstien costume with the plasic mask and the Frankenstien printed on the costume. I was at a YMCA party and we marched around and my father was there. I lost sight of him during the march and I got so upset I started to cry because I thought he left me. Funny how thinking about that costune and I remembered that. I still think it was my fav. :jol:


----------



## Silent Howl

I think I was more a vampire than any other kind of monster...but I remember a lot of halloween and costumes...I got a good memory...

vampire, vampire, vampire, indian warrior, vampire, goul, monster, chupacabra inpired monster, grim reaper, monster , le passeur, dragon hunter ( I had made a big dragon that year) undead warrior, undead inuit hunter, lion skull socerer (last year with moveable jaw)


----------



## graveyardmaster

my best costumes as a kid was wurzel gummidge (scarecrow) wore that a few times lol!! and my other one was bart simpson!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

3rd grade: bought a plastic Roman Centurion's breast-plate, a long tarzan wig, a cheap plastic monkey mask, a machine gun toy, some black gloves and some black pants from Kmart. I put them all together along with my cool black winter boots, and I was right out of Planet of the Apes!


----------



## Anda

I was a zombie in 6th grade. Cheap fake blood, tattered clothes and guts I made out of pantyhose. I had some makeup but I couldn't get it to work well so I did what any cheap horror movie director would: I added more blood! lol

Though I did have a lot of fun in college with a supermodel costume. It was a set of black sweats with bones puff-painted on them, topped off with a bikini, over-the-top makeup and a bimbo wig.


----------



## CoolDJTV

Zombie-F said:


> I think the coolest character I was would have been Freddy Krueger, but my favorite was the Dracula costume I wore about four years in a row. I think it must be the teeth and the cape -- they make you feel kind of powerful.
> 
> What was your favorite costume from your childhood?


 that's mine, gotta love good old Dracula


----------



## Acid PopTart

wormyt said:


> Well the only one picture I ever even remembered having of me in costume was back in 1963 of me and my brother LOL. I will always remember these costumes coming in boxes and the flimsy mask we wore back then LOL. But I had my mom about five years ago search for this pic and she sent it to me. LOL......


I love seeing old pictures like these, that is fantastic!



Brad Green said:


> It was a Ben Cooper Dracula costume in the early sixties. Liked it so much that I still have it in the box to this day.


Oh wow, you still have it? I wish I had mine still, I fondly remember theWonder Woman and Isis one. (I'm Greek/Egyptian and was made aware of my heritage early on. To a kid, having a heroine from your neck of the woods so to speak, even if it wasn't a real island, was really cool.)

Think you might display it some how? I found some old Cooper masks at the thrift store, found some scrapbook frames that should work perfectly for them.



debbie5 said:


> Fortune telling machine. Try carrying a refrigerator box on you all day when you are in 6th grade.


Oh wow, that is awesome! Very creative!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: My sister made a ghost costume for me when I was 9 (she was only 16) that I absolutely loved! It had layers and layers of very thin lingerie fabric and it really flowed out when I walked, just like you imagine a ghost would look. I felt like a real Halloween soul that year! Like I was really transformed into ghost. My sister is a genius seamstress and should probably have been a clothes designer. She is so talented and she and I are both Halloween lovers! (or Halloween freaks as we call ourselves....)


That sounds really awesome.... I was the older sister and made my brother many of his costumes. I love how your sister really transformed you, the magic of this holiday.



Lord Homicide said:


> Skeletor!


Yes! To be honest, I still want to make an Evil Lyn costume, probably her latest redesign from the comic.

So many great stories! I don't know if I remember a favorite. I dressed as either Wonder Woman, a witch, Princess Leia or Isis for well, all the time. I was also obsessed with Zorro. While most people have pictures of themselves in summer outfits or first day at school, mine are littered with theorist fashion mistakes: my mother's go-go boots, leotards, capes and swords. Floppy hats optional. When Star Wars first came out, mum said I insisted on wearing side buns everyday to school till she chopped my beyond the bum hair off about a year later. These were also my Halloween costumes. I was obsessed that I could fly so WW and witches were a favourite. I jumped off the roof several times, I do not advise doing this with a broom.

From my childhood, one of my favourite costumes is for my little brother. He was 3 or 4 and wanted to be a punk rocker. Next door was a Halloween party my mum was at. I was old enough and told her I would bring my brother over once we were ready. I vaguely remember tearing up some clothes which mum was furious over and borrowing some of her jewelry for chains but nothing compared to what I did to his hair. I didn't know how to do a proper mohawk at the time, I was 10 or something. So I used Vasoline. The whole tub. She cursed me seven ways to Sunday trying to wash that stuff out of his hair. Still one of my fondest memories.


----------



## Gorylovescene

When I was young I dressed up as Dracula a couple of year in a row- I was semi-obsessed with vampires. Of course, this was before any decent looking vampire costumes came out. I thought the girl vampire costumes were incredibly lame, so I dressed up as a boy. 
Turns out that was a sign of things to come. A lot of the opera roles I get also require me to dress up as boys


----------



## Gorylovescene

Ohh- and in 3rd grade, at a time when I was really into wrestling (the fake kind) I dressed up as Hulk Hogan. I followed the next year up with the Little Mermaid, which is probably the most risque costume I've ever worn lol. (a tube top, instead of sea shells, so there were no wardrobe malfunctions). I wish I knew where those pictures were. If I can manage to find them I will post them.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My favorite was always death or a vampire. I used to be claustrophobic, so I couldn't wear masks. Nowadays, the smell of grease paint always gets me in the mood for Halloween. I keep a small pat of it around, and occasionally we will pull out the giant face paint box and paint each other's faces. Says the guy with 40+ masks hanging around in boxes.


----------



## austenandrews

My favorite was either when I dressed as the drummer from the band KISS or more likely, Nightcrawler from the X-Men comics.

In my early 20's I was in one of those medieval reenactment groups and married a seamstress. After that I generally had really cool costumes, but since they were the same outfits I wore on other occasions, the appeal of costumes on Halloween kinda faded a bit. These days I barely have time for a costume! But I'm determined to make one this year, even though I'll be sitting unseen behind a huge puppet most of the night.


----------



## kprimm

I have a new costume every year, so I have to say my favorite is whatever my current costume is going to be. Although I did a very cool zombie one year that really sticks out in my mind. And of course from my childhhod years, the Ben Cooper, and Collegeville stuff still brings back very happy memories of bygone Halloween nights.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

I was a sort of reaper once when I was eight. It was as simple as getting a black witch dress (which I miss, since it was neither revealing nor gaudy), a cloak, a prop scythe blade, a wooden dowel as tall as I was, and a fake lantern. I tied the lantern to one end of the stick, and the blade just above it. All I did for makeup was a bit of lipstick to pale down my lips and some hair coloring, but that was it. It was simple, and it was amazing C: Better than my attempt at Bunnicula XP (which my sister described as, and I quote, '...a burnt piece of toast with rabbit ears and some jam.' )


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The only store-bought costume I ever had was Batman ... the nylon jammie-type with the plastic mask w/elastic string. Loved it. Most of the time though, my Mom would put one of her scarfs around my head, a clip-on gold loop earring, and draw a mustache on me so I could be a pirate. Loved Pirates, even then.


----------



## sparky

My favorite costume was a ghost...a white sheet with two holes cut out ,but i had a cool top hat and my favorite.... a huge bow tie . I felt like i was a dressed up ghost not your everyday scary ghost......


----------



## CrazedLemming

Mom made this awesome devil outfit for me. I think around '89-'90. I have days when I wish I had it in my size now. And that's my little brother as a dragon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You both look totally adorable in that shot, Crazed


----------



## zombastic

I found this old pic of my mom, me and my brother from Halloween, 1980


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Simple, classic: a witch, age three. Robe & cape sewn by my mother, wood-handled household broom cut down by my dad, store-bought plastic hat & my mom's frosted wig. My parents were pretty cool to indulge their witch-loving son in 1976...


----------



## scarrycher

I love the old homemade costumes, coveralls, a flannel shirt and some black smudges on your face and a bandana on the end of a stick and you were ready to go..Hobo was my favorite, comfy too!!


----------



## gooffy87

Wow zombtastic! that pic looks like a screen shot from a campy 70s horror flik! i love it!


----------



## [email protected]

I love these childhood Halloween pics! Keep 'em coming....


----------

